# Happy New Year



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy New Year to all I hope you had a good night and all the best for the new year may it be better then the last, and the last was a pretty good one so 2010 has a lot to live up to. :headbang:

I spent my new year in a pool having a couple of drinks watch the fire works and and lighting storm how did you spend yours?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Remember your today is actually yesterday here so we've got another 7hrs to go. Glad you enjoyed the pool while sipping a beverage. Happy New Year


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee come on Bob catch up it's almost lunch time here in 2010. Enjoy your night mate and Happy new year.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Gee come on Bob catch up it's almost lunch time here in 2010. Enjoy your night mate and Happy new year.


Did you finish the house? vinyl siding is almost maintence free if it gets dirty just tell the wife to hose it off while you're on the first hole.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Happy New Year... welcome to 2010.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to wish you all a happy, healthy, and prosperous new year
and may we all drop a few strokes on the handicap


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Did you finish the house? vinyl siding is almost maintence free if it gets dirty just tell the wife to hose it off while you're on the first hole.


No the people that owned our house before we did had dark blue, purple and all kinds of dark feature walls so we have had to take them all back and under coat them before we can even think about putting a final coat on...
We are up to the final coat now for the kitchen and lounge then we will just do room by room after that painting cost more then think once.

But anyway I hope all you guys had a good new years and enjoyed your night.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I want to wish you all a happy, healthy, and prosperous new year
> and may we all drop a few strokes on the handicap


Its been a good day so far Steve and your caring words always sooth the soul:thumbsup:


----------

